

Daring Fireball: Viber - crux
http://daringfireball.net/2010/12/viber

======
tzs
Under the bad he lists:

    
    
        When you sign up for Viber, they send
        a push notification to everyone in your
        address book who has already signed up for
        Viber. I’m not sure it’s right to call this a
        privacy issue, per se, because it’s only sending
        notifications to people whose phone number you
        have and who have your phone number, but I’m
        opposed to any service that sends notifications
        to others on my behalf without my consent. And
        there is no way to turn this feature off.
    

I'd say it is a privacy issue per se, because it is NOT true that everyone
whose number I have in my address book has my number. There are people in my
address book who I am careful to only call from my office phone, specifically
because I do not want them to have my iPhone number. I also have numbers of
people who I have never called from any phone, and who do not have my number.
I have them there for certain emergencies.

~~~
binarysoul
Simple fix here.. allow the end user to choose (maybe default to not sending)

